# New condensing boiler/controls - product recommendation



## MAJJ (23 Aug 2009)

Hi, 

I'm looking for a recommendation for a boiler for an average 3 bed semi D built in the 70s.

My plumber is recommending a Baxi SOLO 18 KW condensing bolier, it will be located in the attic and the system will be a sealed one. However I have input and he is not tied to a product.

He mentioned that he will getting a boiler with an integrated pump due to the boilers location.

The heating controls/valves/stats etc will a Myson pack, who I believe have a good reputation.

We may also opt to relocate the water cyclinder to attic too but believe that too will need a pump, I have a concern over noise from the pump - can anyone recommend a decent quite pump?

All advice appreciated 

Thanks,
MAJJ


----------



## DavyJones (23 Aug 2009)

The SOLO doesn't have an integrated pump. the Baxi Megaflo does however and maybe this is what he meant. 

I fit Baxi's all the time and find them good. Remember to send in card after installation to extend warrenty by one year to two for free..Viessmann boilers have a three year warrenty and 5 years if you used an approved Viessmann installer.

Ask your installer does he plan on powerflushing the system before new installation, if he doesn't plan to power flush, what method of flush shall he use. Failure to do so may invalidate warrenty.

Myson are good. Why do you need a pump for the plumbing? would you not go for a power shower with inbuilt pump?


----------



## DGOBS (23 Aug 2009)

Davy, you seen the Intergas boilers yet? 
10 year heat exchanger warranty, does not scale or sludge EVER, and 
will condense 100% of the time regardless of temp diff. on flow/return
and comes in around €1000 for the 24kw (which ranges down to 8 where required)


----------



## MAJJ (23 Aug 2009)

DavyJones said:


> The SOLO doesn't have an integrated pump. the Baxi Megaflo does however and maybe this is what he meant?


 
Reckon so, the relocation to attic came up afterwards, but I will check this. Is the 18KW enough? 



DavyJones said:


> Ask your installer does he plan on powerflushing the system before new installation, if he doesn't plan to power flush, what method of flush shall he use. Failure to do so may invalidate warrenty.


 
Perfect, he to mention an inhibitor but will check the power flush too.



DavyJones said:


> Myson are good. Why do you need a pump for the plumbing? would you not go for a power shower with inbuilt pump


 
If I recall this was mentioned after I asked about moving the hot water cyclinder to the attic. My understanding was this was for all my hot water. 

We already have an electric shower, and make to with a shower head from the taps during winter, as we have hot water all the time , no choice, with current heating system.

DavyJones, thanks for your time and great response.

Thanks DGOBS too.


----------



## DavyJones (24 Aug 2009)

DGOBS said:


> Davy, you seen the Intergas boilers yet?
> 10 year heat exchanger warranty, does not scale or sludge EVER, and
> will condense 100% of the time regardless of temp diff. on flow/return
> and comes in around €1000 for the 24kw (which ranges down to 8 where required)



I'd be interested in that alright. Who supplies them?



MAJJ said:


> Reckon so, the relocation to attic came up afterwards, but I will check this. Is the 18KW enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



18kw should be fine. Inhibitor is added once the installation is complete and will prevent sludge build up in future.

If you pressurise the hot, you must pressurise the cold, or atleast the cold to the shower. Showers need equal pressure from hot and cold to operate properly.

I think fully pumping system is a bad idea. Think toilet at 4 am, you flush toilet, wash hands etc. pumps can be right loud around then.

Because the cylinder is going into attic doesn't automatically mean you need a pump. As long as storage tank is above it, it would be the same pressure as you have now. 

Whynot just fit a power shower with an inbuilt pump?. so only the pump runs when shower is in use.


----------



## MAJJ (24 Aug 2009)

Hi DavyJones,

Thanks once again. 

Great to hear about the 18KW. 

I know what you mean about pumps at night, in my folks house the same happens, it also happens and random at night too, like there is a leak of overflow somewhere -maybe another days thread 

That's great to know about the cylinder and tank location, food for thought. 

We are not redoing our bathroom yet am I right in assuming what you mean is fitting a new shower with inbuilt pump to run off the hot supply? Is there any step I can take now to future proof for that inevitabilty in a couple of years or can I simply retro fit a pump supply when I need to? 

Thanks,
MAJJ


----------



## jfd (24 Aug 2009)

Hi 

I am looking at upgrading my boiler plus heating controls as part of sei grants . I think the grant is €700

We live in 3 bed semi detach . I had a number of people looking at the Job. All recommending different boilers Baxi , Glow Worm , Worcester Bosch , potterton  and vokers .which is better ?  I believe potterton and baxi are part of the same group.

I Know , which magazine reviews boiler . Are these review any good . Any one have experenceing of using which magazine 

Is it worth my while upgrading heating control . One guy told me  the motorised valve on cyclinder are known to fail and will cost €300 a go to replace. Is this right? he  Would recommend getting a insulated cyclinder and thermastat 

JFD


----------



## DavyJones (24 Aug 2009)

MAJJ said:


> We are not redoing our bathroom yet am I right in assuming what you mean is fitting a new shower with inbuilt pump to run off the hot supply? Is there any step I can take now to future proof for that inevitabilty in a couple of years or can I simply retro fit a pump supply when I need to?
> 
> Thanks,
> MAJJ



I mean, run a cold pipe from water tank in attic to shower location and take a hot line from cylinder directly to shower. then fit power shower with built in pump to pump both. Cheaper that a shower and a pump, and will only come on while shower is in use. Think Electric shower, look wise but much stronger pressure and not heating the water.


----------



## DavyJones (24 Aug 2009)

jfd said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking at upgrading my boiler plus heating controls as part of sei grants . I think the grant is €700
> 
> ...



Baxi are good, so too are Bosch. Volkera, I don't think much of.

Yes, it's worth your while to upgrade. I've never heard of motorised valve on cylinder being more likely to fail than anyother motorised valve on system.


----------



## DGOBS (24 Aug 2009)

and €300 to change one is well above normal (as you usually only have to
change the motor)


----------



## MAJJ (24 Aug 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I mean, run a cold pipe from water tank in attic to shower location and take a hot line from cylinder directly to shower. then fit power shower with built in pump to pump both. Cheaper that a shower and a pump, and will only come on while shower is in use. Think Electric shower, look wise but much stronger pressure and not heating the water.


 
DavyJones your a star   Cheers for all your help.


----------



## MAJJ (24 Aug 2009)

jfd said:


> Hi
> I Know , which magazine reviews boiler . Are these review any good . Any one have experenceing of using which magazine
> JFD


 
I've used it in the past, they have 1 pound 1 month trial. Just beware to unsubscribe in time.   I've used mine a few times with different email addresses as and when I needed it. 

Can you PM me some which? boiler info if you get your hands on it.


----------



## MAJJ (14 Sep 2009)

Hi Folks,

Thank you to everyone for their input. 

Job was completed last Friday and we are very pleased with the results. 

Went with a Baxi 18kw and Sunvic controls and the simple option of being able to heat a full tank of water from the gas is great. All the better given there is a thermostat that prevents us from boiling water endlessly. 

The job was done by my brothers friend a Registered Gas Installer - feel free to PM for details.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## crowe.brenda (5 Oct 2009)

Can I find out about how your boiler is going as I put in one a year ago and I'm not sure that the guy who installed it knew what he was doing. Can you give me the name of the installer you had? I would like another opinion.
thanks.
Adnerb


----------



## MAJJ (5 Oct 2009)

Hi Brenda,

Wecome to AAM.

It's going very well and has made a vast difference compared to what we had, that said what we had was 20 year old!  

His name is Stephen Boyle, type in Boilers, Plumbing & Heating into this to get his contact details. Use Kildare as the county.

[broken link removed]

Feel free to ask me more.

All the best,
MAJJ


----------

